# Angelina goes to the vet tomorrow...



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

It is 'just' for ear infection...she has horrible ears and has some liquid that won't come out. I've never experienced this 'type' before. Not real yeasty smell, no goop coming out when cleaning but obviously are sore. I hope it is nothing internal. I just don't get why she has continuous 'leaking'....

She has lumps all over her, always has had them but now she is getting little black lumps too. I don't want to panick my partner but I'm feeling like she has something going on. Yes, she acts like a puppy, eats every chance she can get, has a bit of arthritis but I feel like these lumps are an indication of something. I am hoping she gets a clean bill of health. 

Older cat goes in too (Bear-Bear). 17 years old, crying to eat all the time but turns up his nose at food, starting to lose weight. He will be tested for hyperthyroid(?).

Please send us good vibes for tomorrow! thanks! K


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending prayers and good wishes that all goes well for your guys tomorrow!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I definitely feel your concern. Our Max has many lumps as well. We always have them aspirated to feel better. Will keep your beautiful Angelina in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow. Sending my prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way for Angelina and Bear Bear.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending you tons of hugs and prayers. I'm a worry wart so I know how you feel. Hope everything turns out okay. :smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you all. I just got in to work and Angelina has an infection in her mouth and some type of yeast infection throughout her body. She's had this before and it is a combination of swimming so much, plus her coat is so full it holds things in, and the doctor thinks allergies. Right now the ears are so bad we cannot clean them so she has oral antibiotics for 30 days (predisone) plus ear drops and an appointment for the 17th to see how she is responding. The mouth infection is in the back where her gums/ skinflap rolls up and traps things...I am so happy it is not another tooth! She flushed it out and I have to continue to flush it with the same ear meds.

It is wierd how she gets this systemic yeast infection. Her tummy turns dark black and her fur feels greasy. Last time she was on a strong antibiotic for 3 months!

Oh, I have to have a groomer shaver her chin and chest down to about a 1/2 inch, and around the ears, so the skin can dry out. She really does need to blow her coat!

Doctor also wants her to have the oral flea meds on top of the frontline plus but I don't feel comfortable doing that yet and need more information. She is saying she could be allergic to just one bite but I also bath her and Nellie every few weeks with flea shampoo plus frontline plus. So I don't know...

Bear is showing signs of hyperthyroid but this is the beginning of them so his blood work should reveal. He has a strong heart murmur too which may be tied to the thyroid. Either way she told me the signs if he becomes distressed because of the heart. I expect I'll be starting with thyroid meds in his ears soon (fun, fun)..

Thank you again for your well wishes. The best news is she is not worried about any of Angelina's cysts or tumors but she needs to lose a bit of weight and of course, no swimming for a while.  that will be hard!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

The poor baby. Different times of the year seem to be real allergy triggers. Lots of enviromental triggers right now.

Hope that her antibiotics and prednisone takes care of the initial symptoms fast.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, a lot to get control of. But it's all do-able, day by day. Glad to hear it's all treatable.

Give her and Bear and hug and a kiss from us. And Penny, who loves her barn kitty.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad it seems that you have a course of action for Angelina and Bear Bear.

good thoughts, wishes and prayers for you all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Angelina*

So glad you found out what was wrong with Angelina and Bear Bear.
You and they will be in my prayers!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope you can get her allergies under control--no fun for either of you. I just heard that with the extremely warm winter in most of North America the pollens are here earlier and will last longer, making for a miserable allergy season. I also heard mosquitoes are already swarming in the NE--I sure hope everyone up there gets their pets on HW preventive sooner than they usually do so there isn't an explosion of HW cases like here in the south.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I have the dogs on heartworm meds year round...I would not take a chance! Thank you all for your well wishes....K


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Angelina said:


> I have the dogs on heartworm meds year round...I would not take a chance! Thank you all for your well wishes....K


Me neither, of course we live in HW disease central!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry that Angelina and Bear Bear have several issues to work on healing. But am SO relieved that the bumps aren't a concern to your Vet. Keeping them both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, boy. That's a lot to tackle. Poor things. But good that it is all treatable. Hope all the meds and treatments kick in quickly and provide some relief!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Angelina said:


> Thank you all. I just got in to work and Angelina has an infection in her mouth and some type of yeast infection throughout her body. She's had this before and it is a combination of swimming so much, plus her coat is so full it holds things in, and the doctor thinks allergies. Right now the ears are so bad we cannot clean them so she has oral antibiotics for 30 days (predisone) plus ear drops and an appointment for the 17th to see how she is responding. The mouth infection is in the back where her gums/ skinflap rolls up and traps things...I am so happy it is not another tooth! She flushed it out and I have to continue to flush it with the same ear meds.
> 
> It is wierd how she gets this systemic yeast infection. Her tummy turns dark black and her fur feels greasy. Last time she was on a strong antibiotic for 3 months!
> 
> ...


Just be sure at this time when your pup's immune system is down DO NOT GET TALKED INTO ANY RABIES, DISTEMPER OR ANY VACINATIONS AT THIS TIME. No matter what the vet says.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Best wishes for your beautiful girl! I hope you do not have to go through a big roller coaster ride in the years ahead, but we will support you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That poor girl. I agree--no vax, etc until things are really well controled. 

I woudl also be concerned about usingthe Frontline plus the tablet (assume you are talking about Comfortis.). Frontloine stopped working on my dogs a few years back, and since we have not had problems with ticks, I go strickly comfortis for Honey.

Senbding the best for you girl and Bear Bear.


----------

